# Hello from Sunderland, UK



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I have put an entry on this site re not knowing anyone in Canada and I am looking for advice from people who have moved to another country on their own. It’s an exciting prospect but it does worry me not knowing anyone. I would also like to ask for some further advice. Which part of Canada is best for work? So far I don’t have any part of Canada in mind and I would like to land in a part where work is healthy, which would hopefully give a fighting chance when looking for work.

I don’t have a trade as such but I do have plenty of work experience and I have also run a few businesses here in England.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Billy
Sunderland
England.

Ps My research seems to suggest Alberta and NF as maybe being best for work but it would be great to get an opinion from people who are actually in Canada especially from the UK. :confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Being allowed to immigrate to Canada is much dependent on having a trade or profession in demand in the country. Without this you will need to find pre-arranged employment which will not be easy from the UK. If you are under 31 then you may qualify for a WHV (Working Holiday Visa)
Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada
Which would permit you to enter the country and look for work.
Asfar as coming alone, many Brits do it although most come with partners/families.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

My wife is from Alberta and we return to canada once or twice a year. From what i see there seems to be plenty of work; we plan to emigrate sometime early 2012.

Do you meet any of the entry requirements for previous FSW lists, or do you have a skill that would be attractive to a canadian employer for LMO.

Dave from H'Pool


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

BillyM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have put an entry on this site re not knowing anyone in Canada and I am looking for advice from people who have moved to another country on their own. It’s an exciting prospect but it does worry me not knowing anyone. I would also like to ask for some further advice. Which part of Canada is best for work? So far I don’t have any part of Canada in mind and I would like to land in a part where work is healthy, which would hopefully give a fighting chance when looking for work.
> 
> ...


Hi Billy,

Your not alone in wanting to travel to Canada, as I will be going it alone this year. I received my LOI a few months ago which entitles me to stay up to a year in Canada on a working holiday visa. As Auld Yin mentioned if you under 31 years old than I highly recommend going on a one-year working holiday visa to get a feel of what Canada is really like.

I'm heading for Toronto as I like the city feeling and I probably think I would have more opportunities in my line of work. 

Steve


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

BillyM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have put an entry on this site re not knowing anyone in Canada and I am looking for advice from people who have moved to another country on their own. It’s an exciting prospect but it does worry me not knowing anyone. I would also like to ask for some further advice. Which part of Canada is best for work? So far I don’t have any part of Canada in mind and I would like to land in a part where work is healthy, which would hopefully give a fighting chance when looking for work.
> 
> ...


Hi Billy,

As a fellow Mackem, I made the move (on my own) about 11 years ago now and despite a setback or two I haven't regretted it.

Like others have said getting in is based on employment and whether your skills are needed. If you can qualify for the holiday visa it's the one to go for as you can go and work anywhere in Canada for the year. Getting a work permit based on a job offer will tie you to the employer until you qualify for permanent residency.

Moving is quite an undertaking as you have to start again from scratch building up your credit rating etc. It can take a few years until you feel as comfortable as you do in the UK.

For me when the chance came, I took it. I didn't want to be looking back now and wondering "what if...?"

It's not all been plain sailing, there's been the good (the people I worked with in Montreal, the GTA and Saskatoon), the bad (Japanese management style in Montreal) and the ugly (a firm closing on me in the GTA) but I think I'm still better of than if I'd Stayed in the UK.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

JGK said:


> Hi Billy,
> 
> As a fellow Mackem, I made the move (on my own) about 11 years ago now and despite a setback or two I haven't regretted it.
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Mackem.

Thank you for replying to my thread. I’m new to these types of sites and could not see any way to send you a message? Not sure if it’s allowed or if it’s because I’m a newbie?

So I thought I would respond to you via this thread in the hope you pick it up.

It is great to hear from a fellow Mackem so thanks. Despite my being born in Canada I consider myself a Sunderland lad. My parents moved to Canada in the 1960’s had me then moved back to England and because of this I have the two passports. Due to the situation in Europe and the way things are here in the UK with severe cut backs I have decided that I should give Canada a serious look. I am 47 years and it’s now or never, plus like you said I would always be wondering “what if….?”
I see you are in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. Can I ask you what the work situation is like there in general? I realise I wont get a job offer while in the UK so I hoping to land somewhere where I can find any type of work to get a start. My ambition though is to try and get into some type of law enforcement work but this would be easier if I was actually there working.

Thanks again and it is great to hear from someone who is from Sunderland.
Cheers 
Billy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hi Billy,
> 
> Your not alone in wanting to travel to Canada, as I will be going it alone this year. I received my LOI a few months ago which entitles me to stay up to a year in Canada on a working holiday visa. As Auld Yin mentioned if you under 31 years old than I highly recommend going on a one-year working holiday visa to get a feel of what Canada is really like.
> 
> ...


Steve,
Thanks for adding to my thread. Great news you have received the LIO. I have been to Toronto a few times for holidays and it’s a great city. You will enjoy it no doubt. Whereabouts in the UK are you and what made you choose Canada?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

Freddy_uk said:


> My wife is from Alberta and we return to canada once or twice a year. From what i see there seems to be plenty of work; we plan to emigrate sometime early 2012.
> 
> Do you meet any of the entry requirements for previous FSW lists, or do you have a skill that would be attractive to a canadian employer for LMO.
> 
> Dave from H'Pool


Dave from H’pool 
Yes I have heard Alberta is the place for work. I have been to Ontario and BC but never Alberta. Re my eligibility I have dual nationality (British & Canadian) I have spent most of my life here in Sunderland and due to this I consider myself more British plus I talk like a Mackem and support SAFC! I have a varied working background which includes the police and I was hoping to apply for any type of Law Enforcement work to get a start. My ambition would be in the long term to apply for the RCMP etc.

I also see you are from down the road to me in H’pool. ?? 
Billy


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

BillyM said:


> Dave from H&#146;pool
> Yes I have heard Alberta is the place for work. I have been to Ontario and BC but never Alberta. Re my eligibility I have dual nationality (British & Canadian) I have spent most of my life here in Sunderland and due to this I consider myself more British plus I talk like a Mackem and support SAFC! I have a varied working background which includes the police and I was hoping to apply for any type of Law Enforcement work to get a start. My ambition would be in the long term to apply for the RCMP etc.
> 
> I also see you are from down the road to me in H&#146;pool. ??
> Billy


Yes hartlepool, and applied for my 1st job yesterday with atco so fingers crossed I get it and move over. If only it was that easy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

Freddy_uk said:


> Yes hartlepool, and applied for my 1st job yesterday with atco so fingers crossed I get it and move over. If only it was that easy


Good Luck with the application


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

BillyM said:


> Hello fellow Mackem.
> 
> Thank you for replying to my thread. I’m new to these types of sites and could not see any way to send you a message? Not sure if it’s allowed or if it’s because I’m a newbie?
> 
> ...


Western Canada is booming at the moment due to the wealth of natural resources. The unemployment rate is low (~5%) and there's a shortage of skilled trades to service the mining (potash, uranium, coal and precious metals) as well as the oil industry.

I don't know about getting a job in law enforcement, you may have to wait a while as the forces only recruit at certain times.

The best I can recommend is to check out the job sites relating to Saskatchewan


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

JGK said:


> Western Canada is booming at the moment due to the wealth of natural resources. The unemployment rate is low (~5%) and there's a shortage of skilled trades to service the mining (potash, uranium, coal and precious metals) as well as the oil industry.
> 
> I don't know about getting a job in law enforcement, you may have to wait a while as the forces only recruit at certain times.
> 
> The best I can recommend is to check out the job sites relating to Saskatchewan


Thanks JGK,

I will check out the job sites etc. My problem is I don’t have a trade as such. I have plenty of experience from various jobs etc such as police, debt collection and call centres etc. This makes the move to Canada a bigger risk for the likes of me as I can’t really apply for work until I am there and this is my problem. I would be on the plane tomorrow if there was a job offer no matter what it was but this is not going to happen. This is why I am trying to find a place where there is plenty of work opportunities so a person like me can land and hopefully apply for whatever’s going to get a start.

Thanks again and what part of Sunderland are you from out of interest? I’m presently in the Pallion area. I have lived in most parts of Sunderland such as Roker, Doxford Park and Ryhope. Nothing much changes here so it’s probably the same since you were here more or less?

Regards
Billy


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

BillyM said:


> Thanks JGK,
> 
> I will check out the job sites etc. My problem is I don’t have a trade as such. I have plenty of experience from various jobs etc such as police, debt collection and call centres etc. This makes the move to Canada a bigger risk for the likes of me as I can’t really apply for work until I am there and this is my problem. I would be on the plane tomorrow if there was a job offer no matter what it was but this is not going to happen. This is why I am trying to find a place where there is plenty of work opportunities so a person like me can land and hopefully apply for whatever’s going to get a start.
> 
> ...


Billy,

I grew up in Seaburn but left for uni (Guildford) then, apart from a bout 18 months, lived in Peterborough.

I still have family in Burnopfield and Darlington and try to get back every other year or so to visit.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

JGK said:


> Billy,
> 
> I grew up in Seaburn but left for uni (Guildford) then, apart from a bout 18 months, lived in Peterborough.
> 
> I still have family in Burnopfield and Darlington and try to get back every other year or so to visit.


JGK,

Seaburn, one of the best areas of Sunderland. My girlfriend used to work at the large Morrison’s supermarket which is there and it’s where I shop every Saturday. Great beach which often gets underestimated. Also when I was in the police I was based at Southwick Station and the Roker and Seaburn areas were my beat areas so I know the place very well indeed. Small world. 

It’s the Sunderland Air Show next weekend and it’s at Roker and Seaburn. Around a million people were there last year! You will probably be able to see parts of it on You Tube. I hope the rain keeps off as we have had an unusual amount of bad weather here over the last three months and the summer is a washout so far, but that’s the UK.

Can I ask you why you chose Canada as a place to live? I’m 47 yrs and its make or break time for me with regard to whether I make some type of move abroad. I do have my doubts as to if its going to be worth all the upheaval but I have the nagging thought that if I don’t then it will be a case of “what if” later down the line. 

Cheers
Billy


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

BillyM said:


> JGK,
> 
> Can I ask you why you chose Canada as a place to live? I’m 47 yrs and its make or break time for me with regard to whether I make some type of move abroad. I do have my doubts as to if its going to be worth all the upheaval but I have the nagging thought that if I don’t then it will be a case of “what if” later down the line.
> 
> ...


I got the chance of a job in Canada (Montreal) through a work colleague in 2001. I was comfortable in England but was of the mind that if I didn't give it a try, I'd always be wondering "what if..." as well

Circumstances since have seen me move to Ontario, get laid off and now land up in Saskatoon. Still enjoying Canada though


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

JGK said:


> I got the chance of a job in Canada (Montreal) through a work colleague in 2001. I was comfortable in England but was of the mind that if I didn't give it a try, I'd always be wondering "what if..." as well
> 
> Circumstances since have seen me move to Ontario, get laid off and now land up in Saskatoon. Still enjoying Canada though


JGK,

Thanks for the reply. Getting a job offer is the ideal start but that’s not going to happen for me I’m afraid. I have tried sending my resume to various employers in Canada but they seem back-off when they see I’m in the UK. It is a bit of a dilemma not knowing how and where to get a job in Canada which is mainly why I’m still here in England. 

Well best of luck with things over there and please if you see or hear anything that you think might be useful for me then drop me a line via this site.

All the best
Billy


----------

